

SWAT teams going door-to-door in Watertown, Massachusetts - stephenhuey
http://bostonherald.com/news_opinion/local_coverage/2013/04/swat_teams_going_door_to_door_in_watertown

======
DamnYuppie
How can people believe being ordered to stay inside so a door to door search
can be conducted by machine gun toting SWAT teams is a good thing?

Yes what the suspects did was terrible but for the love of god this is heinous
behavior. It seems like they are on a witch hunt to gun them down and forgo a
trial.

~~~
stephenhuey
I was listening on NPR and they emphasized that the police want to capture him
alive so they can find out more about why they did it, who they're connected
to, etc.

~~~
DamnYuppie
They maybe saying that but so far they have gunned down one and most likely
will gun down the other one.

------
stephenhuey
Pray for peace and protection over everyone involved. The city is locked down
and I've heard from several friends who are watching the news from their homes
since residents of Boston, Cambridge, Alston, Newton and Watertown have been
ordered to remain inside.

Here's the CNN live blog: [http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2013/04/19/live-blog-
police-action...](http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2013/04/19/live-blog-police-
action-in-boston/)

